# Fungus in emersed setup



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

My emersed setup was too wet for a month and now it's growing like this black jelly mold/fungus
any idea how to get rid of fungus?
anything i can spray?
or do i just dry things out more?
i don't think flooding will be very feasible because i'm using topsoil as my substrate.
also can the plants just out grow the the fungus? thanks!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Flood the entire thing. Make sure the water covers everything - substrate, plants, mold. Drain the water in a few hours.

If you want to never see fungus again rig up a pump + a timer and flood everything for 30-60 min. every day. You will forget how fungus looks like and will never wonder why the plants are not growing but everything appears fine (fungus is all over the roots in this case).

Once you solve the fungus issues you have a single enemy to fight - Blue Green Algae. There is a guaranteed fix for that too. See if you get BGA some day (you will) and see if you figure how to get rid of it.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Some suggestions from terrestrial gardening can be found here.

Last time I had fungus in a setup I dissolved an antifungal treatment for fish (it might have been Jungle's "Fungus Clear" tabs, can't recall...) in a gallon of water and sprayed that all over the setup. Seemed to work well enough.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i made some garlic spray and drank part of it 
will post how it works!


----------

